# Seed Tape



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I lifted this from another forum. Never thought of it but it seems like a great idea. There was no link to the video so I just copied the text.

*I saw a video on Youtube, sometime ago on making seed tape. This gal took toilet paper, cut in in thirds, laid it out in 10 foot rows in her house, took a teeny dab of Elmer's glue on a tiny paint brush and dabbed the seeds and put them so many inches apart like you would in the garden, let them dry, then roll them up. when you are ready to plant, just lay them on the row and put 1/4 inch of soil over the top. The seed germinates, the toilet paper composts under the soil and you don't have to go back and thin the seedlings. One youtube person uses accounting tape paper with is a lot thicker, she makes them in the winter when she's bored, rolls them up and store them in a shoe box.*


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I've seen one that used newspaper (cut into long 1" strips) and a flour/water mixture for the glue. I imagine you'd need to use the 'glue' to attach the newspaper strips end to end, to make a long one.

Never thought of using seed tape before, but both methods sound like a good idea.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Now this is an idea I can see myself trying! Thanks, UncleJoe, for posting it! I might do that with my carrot seeds and broccoli seeds this year. It's just now getting to be time to plant those here. I feel like it wastes seed to broadcast it and then thin so many of them out.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Just got an idea for square foot/intensive gardening: instead of seed tape, make seed squares. Cut newspaper in 12" x 12" squares, place the seeds in the appropriate locations, seal with flour glue.

I'm going to try this if it ever dries out here long enough to put in a garden!


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea too.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> Just got an idea for square foot/intensive gardening: instead of seed tape, make seed squares. Cut newspaper in 12" x 12" squares, place the seeds in the appropriate locations, seal with flour glue.
> 
> I'm going to try this if it ever dries out here long enough to put in a garden!


Why not use paper towels..already cut in squares.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

What a great idea.

The place I buy my coffee has started carrying compostable cups, they have instruction on how to turn it into a planter posted on the wall.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

My tomatoes and green peppers (all but 2 tom and 1 pepper) got drenched...but I'm okay..dh friend has 260 going in the ground!!:2thumb:

Guess I will be filling those 11 dozen canning jars after all.


----------



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

I just get the toilet paper damp, place the seeds where I want them, fold it over, and then make it a little damper so it sticks together. when it dries the seeds don't move around.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I read about this on a lady's blog that went from living the high life to living in a trailer park. She did it with carrots. Then I did some research on it and from what I learned the germination rate was like 97% using this method. I also read that one person said they used a corn starch and water mixture instead of glue and that the germination rate was not as good and that regular Elmer's glue worked better. I thought about doing this for some of my smaller seeds and doing a blog post on it.


----------

